# New fly rods



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Allen fly fishing. Check out their rods and reels.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I think my next rod is going to be a TFO BVK 9 weight.  Check this article out to see how it (well, the 8 weight) stacks up against the "big boys"

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/8w...yProAxis.BVK.St.Croix.LegendElite.SageXi3.asp

Pete


----------



## ldhvfd1513 (Apr 21, 2012)

My vote is for the TFO BVK as well after checking out the article, I want one more than ever....


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Check out these:
http://risefishing.com/balance-series-saltwater-fly-rod.html
I think they are new to the market. They only have 7 through 10 in this series. I have no experience with these rods, but the price point seems pretty amazing.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Although I recently began fly fishing and don't have much experience with other fly rods, I find the Redington Pursuit to be a quality rod (and reel) for the price. 

I have the 9 wt. - Saltwater 4pc. outfit and it's performed great so far on both fresh and saltwater situations. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

> My vote is for the TFO BVK as well after checking out the article, I want one more than ever....


 2x on the BVK. Great rod for the $.


----------



## TARPON69 (May 9, 2008)

Thx for your views, the videos are really good and I think I have taken my decision almost. Exellentes a while I hear opinions on TFO. "Alen" & riseme liked too. Before they were a few brands and quite expensive, I have experience in fly fishing, but my last rod was one of sage rpl (exxelent)
thank you very much


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I have tfo bvk's in 8 and 9 wt love both of the. I use the 9 on very windy days here. I also have a redington predator 6wt, nice rod for the money, its's a little on the heavy side and is stiff. I would go with the BVK.


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have thrown both the BVK and the Predator. The Predator is a nasty little rod. If you are cool with the rod being a nontraditional length then it is probably a good choice. Depending on where you plan on fishing the shortness of the rod is an asset. For dock fishing at night and banging the bushes it is a perfect tool. The rod shoots darts at close range. (10ft-40ft) That said, if you plan on doing more fishing in open water during the day the BVK might be the better choice. For an inexperienced caster, you will get more distance out of your cast easier with the 9ft rod. Keep in mind though, no matter which rod you choose, that accuracy is generally much more important that distance.


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

predators are also made 9'
http://www.redington.com/rods/predator


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

i was about to pull the trigger on a BVK but after talking to a few people and fly shops i heard that the bvk's have been braking a lot. anyone have any issues with them?


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bought a 10 wt TFO for a June trip to Mexico and I'm hooked. Will be getting the 8 wt as soon as I move my St Croix. Can't attest to the breaking but it cast like a beast!!! MIKE


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> i was about to pull the trigger on a BVK but after talking to a few people and fly shops i heard that the bvk's have been braking a lot. anyone have any issues with them?


Well my 2 cents. I have a BVK 5, 7, 8, and 9wt. I have had no issue with them, love them. I've caught 15lb albacore ( I think you florida guys call them bonita) on the 8wt and have had no issues (although I probably could have broke it if I horsed them). Keep in mind, a few years ago a 10wt rod was standard for albacore that size and those rods would sometimes break too. They are definitely more of a finesse rod then say, a TICRX which is a heavy butt lifting rod. But as long as you fight a fish properly, I've had no issues. I've heard a bit of complaints about them snapping, but I feel like it might be user error to a certain extent. The rods are built light and thin walled for a reason. They cast great, and are fast and accurate... but if you want something with a bunch of lifting power, try the TICR, TICRX, or axiom lines.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

All graphite composite type thin wall rods break and like John mentioned, probably 90% plus is "user error" from high sticking to not checking the sections to see if they are tight throughout the casting day to not treating these rods properly during putting them together or taking them apart to just plain treating them poorly.

Sometimes it seems more prevalent nowadays to not really handle rods with the care they deserve, and Lod knows I'm guilty of it as much as anybody. The move to unconditional warrenty was great but many companies are now charging more to have a rod repaired or replaced and kudos to them as it may get us all back to taking more care with the non-fishing/non-casting aspects of rod breakage.

I've had friends break rods as they were learning, dropped em, stepped on em (on buddy stepped on two with one good move from the gunnel to the deck), and have numerous friends try and use the guides to take apart stuck sections (not good), and after drinking to much on Andros I have actually broken a rod on purpose after heat/ice and all the other tricks didn't make it come apart (a 3 piece became a 4 piece before heading home on an early flight)!

The casting techniques, or lack thereof, with heavy or weighted flies is also a big factor, but if I was betting, high sticking would get most rods sent back with looses sections and small nicks finally giving way on a bigger figs than expected shows up coming in tied for second.

Sorry for the long post but the weather is to snotty to fish the coast, heading west in the early AM for some relief!!! 

By the way, both BVKs and Sage rods from 3wt 8 footers to 13wts for billfish are resting downstairs and none of em have ever broken without me doing something *stupid*!!! ;D

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have owned my BVK for a few months now, best rod I ever had!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

For the money i don't think you cant beat the tfo rods, but just try them all out and see which one you like the best and how you cast with it,


----------

